# Help with Epson 1400 homemade dtg



## tattookillyan (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi to every one!! This is my first post... I´m Raul, i´m living in Spain... i don´t speack to good so i hope every one can understand me!! 
I have created a homemade dtg printer starting from a epson stylus 1400 printer and after 4 monts i have it done!! 
But i have a Big probleme... that the printer starts to print from the center of the page and not from bottom.... and when the printer stop printing after puting back the flatbed in the starting position i try to printagain but the printer move the flatbed down and up like puting it in the posicion but a 3 slow moving to the outside the printer ( 1-2 cm) the printer stop and the paper jam light apear and in the computer say to shotdown and take the paper jam off and restart the printer. I dont know what to do.... If anyone can help....


----------

